# recurrent miscarriage testing in Belfast



## RosiePops (Feb 7, 2013)

First post here but I have read through some and I'm hoping someone can give me some advice.

I have 1 child who is 1.5.  I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks late last summer.  Straight away I got pregnant again.  I bled for three days at the beginning and I assumed that this was a period, in hindsight it was an implantation bleed.  I started to get pregnancy symptoms and a test confirmed I was actually pregnant.  This was amazing news as I have PCOS and had previously been told I dint ovulate!  I bled every week, just little bits of brown blood and was scanned most weeks between 5 and 12.  At 12 weeks the bleeding stopped and I was booked in as normal. I was also hospitalised due to Hyperemesis for a week at this stage.  At 17 weeks I had a little brown spotting and went to the DOU to be checked.  The baby was dead and had died at 14 weeks, I was given a tablet to start things off and told to come back in 2 days.  However after 24hrs I had the baby at home.  I spent the night in hospital as I had to wait on the placenta.  
I have asked for post mortem for the baby.  I also requested I be tested for infection.  The doctor that discharged me said that its NHS policy to only investigate miscarriage after 3.
The early miscarriage was the most horrible thing ever, it was agony, I was devastated after it but did some reading and was able to rationalise that most early miscarriages happen for a genetic reason and it was probably for the best.  
I haven't really come to terms with the late miscarriage.  Its just seems to unfair that I got to what I considered a 'safe' stage.  Having to deliver a little baby that looked prefect was beyond words and I know its something I will have to deal with.
Part of my coping is to find out why, which brings me back to the no testing for 2 miscarriages.
Is there anywhere in Belfast I could get tested privately?  I have read on this forum about a Dr Hunter in the Royal?  Would there be any point trying to see him when I have 'only' had 2? Any does anyone have an idea of costs?
Sorry this is a long post and thanks in advance for any help


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi rosiepops,

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses, it sounds like you're had a really traumatic time of it  .

I don't have any personal experience of miscarriages but I have seen dr hunter privately for surgical excision of endo. A consultation with him privately at the ulster independent costs £150, but you do need a referral. If you go to your gp and ask for a referral and explain that you want to see him privacy I can't imagine you would get any objection. He is very nice and understanding.

Good luck

X
Ducky


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Rosie

Ive had 2 eary miscarriages and when i was referred to Dr Hunter in the rfc he asked me why i was referred when it was only the 2.. Maybe its different if you are going private.

Jillyhen


----------

